# Farrakhan Praises Pat Buchanan as a ‘Great Republican’ & Warns Whites: ‘Unless You Change, Your End



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Farrakhan Praises Pat Buchanan as a 'Great Republican' & Warns Whites: 'Unless You Change, Your End Has Come'










*Farrakhan Warns Whites: 'Unless You Change, Your End Has Come'...*

Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan continued his college speaking tour on Monday night at the University of Arkansas at Pine Bluff in Pine Bluff, Arkansas.
*While his address included many of the racially-charged elements we've heard in other related lectures, the minister added in some new comments about whites, his personal experience with using marijuana and he even showered some praise upon conservative commentator Pat Buchanan.*
*(**Related: Farrakhan Warns Young Leaders They Risk Being Killed if They Sell Out**)*
*In addressing whites, Farrakhan issued his typically-offensive rhetoric.*
*"They know you, but you don't know them or yourself, so you're always at a disadvantage when you sit down with white people to negotiate," he told his predominately black audience. "We don't ever come in their presence like we are some little weak things."*
*He continued, going on to address Caucasians directly.*
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/far...s-whites-unless-you-change-your-end-has-come/


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I've said it before.....Farrakahan is an enemy of the United States.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Time to start charging treason with the appropriate penalty


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope he has a heart attack during one of his screaming sessions.
Who invited this racist fool to a taxpayer funded State school?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

How this type of speech is tolerated in this day in age is absurd and the fact he is allowed to speak at colleges and universities just amazes me. I guess free speech has become a one way street in this country. Sad


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

O2 Thieving thug.


----------

